# The importance of doing legs



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

None of my friends at the gym train there legs

how vital is it to train legs (squats ect) to reach your maximum weight


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

extreamly IMO


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Well maximum weight means maximal weight on all bodyparts.

I think there are better movements than the back squat for the newbie trainer. Most dont do it right as it requires teaching for proper execution, same with deadlifts.


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it true that your upper body will only grow so much unless you do Squat / deadlift training


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how true it is but I have heard that training legs help to release more natural HGH.

Has anyone seen tests to prove/disprove this theory?

As for reaching you maximum weight, quads alone are massive muscles increasing there size by only 10% will move the scales up dramatically.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

161187 said:


> Is it true that your upper body will only grow so much unless you do Squat / deadlift training


No its not true.


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Im talking about Naturally here lol

he doesnt look so natural


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Edit - iopener - Good post


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I'm not sure how true it is but *I have heard that training legs help to release more natural HGH.*
> 
> Has anyone seen tests to prove/disprove this theory?
> 
> As for reaching you maximum weight, quads alone are massive muscles *increasing there size by only 10% will move the scales up dramatically*.


X2

also no proof to top one just hearsay


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Its not just about training legs with the squat, its about stressing the whole body and encouraging it to grow.i would say that if you only did the three major compound exercise's consisting of the dead,squat and bench for 6 weeks youd see a marked improvement in body shape and size............ But in answer to your question i would say extremely


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

You grow far better with doing your legs plus you would look a bit silly top heavy with 2 pins for legs and if you want decent weight the legs are a must as they carrry alot of weight if big enough.


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all replies


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

When I started training i only did upper body, even now I still get called chicken legs cos they look out of proportion. I have been training them for about a year but they still haven't caught up.

In hindsight I should have trained them from the very beginning.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

161187 said:


> Im talking about Naturally here lol
> 
> he doesnt look so natural


Drugs or not, effort , food, and training are still needed mate. The guy is just in contest shape and when youre cut you look larger than the scales say. Which is what its al about, the illusion.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

iopener said:


> Well maximum weight means maximal weight on all bodyparts.
> 
> I think there are better movements than the back squat for the newbie trainer. Most dont do it right as it requires teaching for proper execution, same with deadlifts.


And if they don't do them they never will.

I think working the legs is very important not only are there plenty of multi joint exersises involved, its known that squating, deadlifting builds muscle on the whole of the body, also the science says that over 55% of muscle potential is below the waist, so taking those two factors out of the equasion and you arn't going to get much growth, also imagine in say three years you and your mates go to sunny Spain on holiday sporting your great physics minus legs, I have a mate like this and the tracky bottoms never come off even on the beach!!

work you legs implementing good form with full range of movement no half squats and when you have the confidence start adding the weight, it will put size on your arms and chest, more so than any bicep curl!!!


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

iopener said:


> Drugs or not, effort , food, and training are still needed mate. The guy is just in contest shape and when youre cut you look larger than the scales say. Which is what its al about, the illusion.


I understand that mate, but I wanted to dig more in to the question " does training legs release more HGH" if hes pumping his body with anabolic aids then hes shutting down his bodies natural supply of HGH, which kind of makes the question irrelevant

(im probly wrong here being a newb) just tell me to shut up if i am haha


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

freddee said:


> And if they don't do them they never will.
> 
> I think working the legs is very important not only are ther plenty of multi joint exersises involved, its known that squating, deadlifting builds muscle on the whole of the body, also the science says that over 55% of muscle potential is below the waist, so taking those two factors out of the equasion and you arn't going to get much growth, also imagine in say three years you and your mates go to sunny Spain on holiday sporting your great physics minus legs, I have mate like this and the tracky bottoms never come off even on the beach!!
> 
> work you legs implementing good for with full range of movement no half squats and when you have the confidence start adding the weight, it will put size on your arms and chest, more so than any bicep curl!!!


Some have naturally larger lower chains though. Before i even started training with weights i had 26 inch quads.

Again, if you are not shown proper form and technique with an experienced trainer, free bar squats and deadlifts are to be discouraged by the newbie trainer. Plenty of other movements can tax the lower body which can still build muscle and not carry as large a risk of injury and musculature issues down the line. One of which being pelvis misalignment and knee issues.

ROM also depends on how their muscles are aligned, tendon insertions as well as overall flexibility.

I really dont care if someone trains their legs or not, im not going to give them a critique on their physique am i? I would expect most train because they want some size and god forbid they enjoy their training :laugh:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

161187 said:


> I understand that mate, but I wanted to dig more in to the question " does training legs release more HGH" if hes pumping his body with anabolic aids then hes shutting down his bodies natural supply of HGH, which kind of makes the question irrelevant
> 
> (im probly wrong here being a newb) just tell me to shut up if i am haha


IMO No it doesnt. if it did i honestly doubt that the vast majority who use HGH externally would see a need for it if training legs releases that much.

A lot of it is overblown copy and paste nonsense that seems to become the forum norm. I have seen countless trainers who have massive upper bodies but dont train legs which also debunks the theory of training legs leads to gains up top.

No i wont tell you to shut up, its bloody rude :tongue:


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Haha Thanks for the reply, rep points your way


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Depends on what and why your training.

Over developed upper body with smaller legs might not cut it if you wish to be a bodybuilder, but might be the look that you mates are after.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Wether anyone hooses to believe it or not, the body does like to grow as a unit.

Therefore it will always grow better if legs are being trained equally as hard as the rest of the body.

Training legs does increase the amount of HGH released during sleep, but not enough for it to be of any concern to anyone.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Not a worry.

What i will say is this. training legs will help in the most way of keeping you lean and allowing you to eat more calories as they are such a large part of your musculature. So its something to consider if you like eating massive. more muscle, higher metabolism, more food can be eaten without spilling over and making you into a podgemeister.

Find a balance you are happy with.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you don't ask you don't get, watch and learn even anewbie trainer can see good form from bad, just ask for help, there are too many people turning up and wasting there time in gyms by just going through the motions, those I would not waste my time on, but when I ask someone to stand in on squats I ask them to watch my form and I'm 48!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Most academic work on the subject by respected writers (i.e. been there, got the t-shirt) say train the core movements like squat and dead lift - do you really need to question that? You ever seen a bodybuilder with a well developed upper body and pipe cleaner legs?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

freddee said:


> If you don't ask you don't get, watch and learn even anewbie trainer can see good form from bad, just ask for help, there are too many people turning up and wasting there time in gyms by just going through the motions, those I would not waste my time on, but when I ask someone to stand in on squats I ask them to watch my form and I'm 48!


How do you propose a newbie spots someone with intimate knowledge of the human biomechanics in a range of trainers and a good few decades of training under their belt, in commercial gyms no less? Which im sure you'll agree, is where a the vast majority will train as proper weights establishments aren't exactly 10 a penny.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you should encourage them not to do legs so you look better on the beach!!! lol


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> Most academic work on the subject by respected writers (i.e. been there, got the t-shirt) say train the core movements like squat and dead lift - do you really need to question that? You ever seen a bodybuilder with a well developed upper body and pipe cleaner legs?


Yes i have. In multiple fitness firsts. Its quite common.

I concentrate on what i want to look like though, not what others think of me.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Why not train legs? Best muscles to have IMO.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

iopener said:


> How do you propose a newbie spots someone with intimate knowledge of the human biomechanics in a range of trainers and a good few decades of training under their belt, in commercial gyms no less? Which im sure you'll agree, is where a the vast majority will train as proper weights establishments aren't exactly 10 a penny.


Newb's should train the bench, squat, deadlift, press, clean, row and chin from the off IMO.

They need to practice, frequently, each movement to correctly develop form and the CNS neuro link (or whatever it's called).

A trainer is not needed. 99% of people who train the bench/squat and dead have not been taught by a coach or seasoned lifter.

Though after studying the movement (youtube, Starting Strength etc) they are able to perfom it safely and correctly.

Newbs starting off doing leg presses instead of squats and leg curls instead of SLDL's is fine, if they are only concerned with casual training, for fitness, look a little better maybe.

Powerlifters and bodybuilders need to start with he basics form the start, and should remain in their training till they retire.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's a FACT.......

A true bodybuilder (competative or non-competative) trains with the aim of creating a muscular proportionate physique which requires each body part to be worked equally.

Anyone who doesn't incorporate their legs into their workout is NOT a bodybuilder, but meerley a tight t-shirt wearing nightclub fairy who is afraid of hard work and should not be allowed to advise ANYONE on how to lift weights or what to eat!

You know who you are....!

:ban:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> Here's a FACT.......
> 
> A true bodybuilder (competative or non-competative) trains with the aim of creating a muscular proportionate physique which requires each body part to be worked equally.
> 
> ...


The very definition of creating a pleasing symmetrical physique means you cannot train parts equally, as everyone will have strong and weak points to their physique.

Someone who has built their own body knows what works for them, no one should be advising anyone unless they have experience training a wealth of people under their belt. instead it would be easier if everyone shared their experiences and not tried to impart advice forcibly.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

iopener said:


> Yes i have. In multiple fitness firsts. Its quite common.
> 
> I concentrate on what i want to look like though, not what others think of me.


Fella they arn't bodybuilders they are ego merchants if you can't tell the difference?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha im the only one I know out of my whole gym buds and anyone really :S that loves doing legs, it's one of my fav days defo, if my legs could take it I'd do them twice a week but im incapacitated after doing a legs session, laaav it.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> Here's a FACT.......
> 
> A true bodybuilder (competative or non-competative) trains with the aim of creating a muscular proportionate physique which requires each body part to be worked equally.
> 
> ...


Reps for you my friend:thumbup1:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> Here's a FACT.......
> 
> A true bodybuilder (competative or non-competative) trains with the aim of creating a muscular proportionate physique which requires each body part to be worked equally.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Most don't train legs as its the hardest bodypart to train. Seperates the men from the boys.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

iopener said:


> The very definition of creating a pleasing symmetrical physique means you cannot train parts equally, as everyone will have strong and weak points to their physique.
> 
> Someone who has built their own body knows what works for them, no one should be advising anyone unless they have experience training a wealth of people under their belt. instead it would be easier if everyone shared their experiences and not tried to impart advice forcibly.


I was talking from a 'Newbie' perspective e.g. just started training and was reffering to those that give more attention to particular bodyparts than others purely because they like training them - sorry, should have explained better......

I guarantee there are guys on here that say they train legs, but in actual fact their leg day falls on the morning after a heavy p*ss up so "i'll give it a miss this week", or their training partner fails to show so, f*ck it, i'll do some extra bi's, or there happens to be two new girls in the gym tonight so I need to train chest in order to feel more of a man in front of them.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> I was talking from a 'Newbie' perspective e.g. just started training and was reffering to those that give more attention to particular bodyparts than others purely because they like training them - sorry, should have explained better......
> 
> I guarantee there are guys on here that say they train legs, but in actual fact their leg day falls on the morning after a heavy p*ss up so "i'll give it a miss this week", or their training partner fails to show so, f*ck it, i'll do some extra bi's, *or there happens to be two new girls in the gym tonight so I need to train chest in order to feel more of a man in front of them*.


have you been watching me??? ha ha jokes .

seriously tho legs are important to train an if you dont train them i will take it as your slapping me in the face because i cant train them properly an am literally in tears every leg day


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments lads

Regardless of wether my frinds are doin them im goin to work legs in to my plan next week (midway through now)


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

161187 said:


> Thanks for all the comments lads
> 
> Regardless of wether my frinds are doin them im goin to work legs in to my plan next week (midway through now)


good man you wont regret it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Heavy squats add muscle all over, not just to your legs.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very instresting read nice one guys


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

iopener said:


> I think there are better movements than the back squat for the newbie trainer. Most dont do it right as it requires teaching for proper execution, same with deadlifts.


There is no better exercise than the backsquat for building full body strength and control. This is exactly what beginners need IMO



iopener said:


> Again, if you are not shown proper form and technique with an experienced trainer, free bar squats and deadlifts are to be discouraged by the newbie trainer. Plenty of other movements can tax the lower body which can still build muscle and not carry as large a risk of injury and musculature issues down the line. One of which being pelvis misalignment and knee issues.


Time spent on a leg press, extension, smith machine will al result in more damage to the hips and knee than any treu squat or deadlift variation. That's been proven time and time again - the force on the knee is over ten times greater on a leg press than a squat.



fxleisure said:


> Here's a FACT.......
> 
> A true bodybuilder (competative or non-competative) trains with the aim of creating a muscular proportionate physique which requires each body part to be worked equally.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's more like it!

Myabe the advice gets confused along the way but doin large multi joint compound exercises strengthen and develop most parts of the body. That is why people should squat - becuase it makes your top half grow too. It really doesn't matter how big your legs are, if you have a weak midsection and upper back you won't squat any weight.

Squats and deadlifts both develop the full chain better than any other exercise. Look at any big squatter and deadlifter - they all have big upper bodies.

The HGH side of things is also true. The more muscle you train the greater the anabolic affect of training. That's pretty obvious. HGH is increased from higher lactic acid levels - something the legs can produce multiple times more of than the pecs, biceps or triceps.

Considering the legs and hip contain around 70% of the human bodies muscle you'd be a fool not to train them.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Just shut the fvck up and get squatting. BEst feeling ever is completing a good leg workout.

Also, when i do calf raises i get a horrific burn that goes all the way up my body and makes me feel that i need to have a p1ss and a sh1t at the same time lmao!

Anyone else get this?


----------



## 161187 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for asking a question Lloyd....


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> *Most don't train legs as its the hardest bodypart to train.* *Seperates the men from the boys*.


spot on! :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I always struggle to understand why any bodybuilder would ignore legs, not only are legs and your butt vital to having a great physique, no one wants chicken legs as it makes you look like a right pratt, plus you would be weak (overall) as you need strong legs for a variety of tasks.


----------



## jimmyk (Mar 15, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Just shut the fvck up and get squatting. BEst feeling ever is completing a good leg workout.
> 
> Also, when i do calf raises i get a horrific burn that goes all the way up my body and makes me feel that i need to have a p1ss and a sh1t at the same time lmao!
> 
> Anyone else get this?


I always get this sensation on my first set thought it was just me!!


----------



## jimmyk (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Is front squat as beneficial as back squat? I can't back squat due to a bad elbow (long story).


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

Good post, and interesting responses. I only have access to Smith Machine for squats which I don't like as much as good old back squats with a proper rack. This is augmented with crappy Precor leg slide. I also do SLDL Romanian style and seated leg curls, then finish off with leg extensions.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

161187 said:


> None of my friends at the gym train there legs
> 
> how vital is it to train legs (squats ect) to reach your maximum weight


if you want to add mass weight etc how the hell do you think you will ad much weight if you only train 1/2 of yor body! stop fuking around tell your mates i called them all pussys! and get under a bar and squat you skinny little slaaaaag! if you dnt i will rape you!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> if you want to add mass weight etc how the hell do you think you will ad much weight if you only train 1/2 of yor body! stop fuking around tell your mates i called them all pussys! and get under a bar and squat you skinny little slaaaaag! if you dnt i will rape you!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....i've run out of reps,but this made me laugh,so i owe you(no offence to the threader)

as bigJ says...what...your gonna leave out half your body????

legs are prettiest much the stronger half of your body unless your a powerlifter!!!!

plus,one of the best compound exercises you can do is squats...

legs are as important,if not more....why would anyone wanna neglect legs???

would you train your right arm,but not your left???

or perhaps if you had 2 kids,would you only feed 1 of them...of course not!!!!

it makes no sense...treat em equal!!!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:cursing:it annoys me that much i tell all young lads too get there a$$ underneath that squat rack, so many teens i see chest and arms every workout they will end up like JOHNNY BRAVO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hes a handsome dude tho aint he?


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

I say to lads in the gym that don't train legs;

"For the next three months, all I want you to train is the left side of your body."

Their response tends to be "that's fcukin stupid."

I then point out that they are currently only training half their body, I have just chosen a different half to them.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MarkTSG said:


> I say to lads in the gym that don't train legs;
> 
> "For the next three months, all I want you to train is the left side of your body."
> 
> ...


then do you smash them in the face with a db? i feel like it some times!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Tell em to watch this n they might start doing them






Or type this into you tube search if link dont work

Gotta Work the Legs...


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

turtle said:


> X2
> 
> also no proof to top one just hearsay


i havent heard anything about HGH production and leg exercises but i did read that heavy leg exercises like squats and presses do increase test levels


----------

